

Writing HTML5 apps with Google App Engine, Google Closure Library and Clojure - iampims
http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/writing-html5-apps-with-google-app-engine-google-closure-library-and-clojure

======
iampims

        We try to do as much page-rendering on the client-side as we can,
        only encapsulating state into custom-widgets when needed.
        And we try to centralize the event-handling as much as possible
        with our event-db.
    

I haven’t found _empirical data_ about this, but it seems that more and more
apps are going the "thin-server, thick client" route lately. Are server-side
templating engines going to be obsolete soon?

------
iampims
Previous slides are also very interesting:

[http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/using-clojure-
nosq...](http://www.slideshare.net/smartrevolution/using-clojure-nosql-
databases-and-functionalstyle-javascript-to-write-gextgeneration-html5-apps)

